# Tricked out PL Spindrift



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Recently while pulling out my classic Polar Lights Land of the Giants Spindrift spaceship
I started my research process with interior and exterior information and noticed some
real deficiencies with the kit, now I know it's a child of the sixties and in this era there 
are a few aftermarket companies that provide alternatives to the inaccuracies, unfortunately
there are a lot of things off with her especially the interior. 

I really haven't been able to find much in the way of improvement parts or upgrade sets
the question I have is how many accessories other than decals are still available for this kit, 
I can't even seem to find a photo etch set for her and companies are 
doing photo etched sets of just about every subject a modeler can imagine.

my goal is to get the best possible representation of this model subject since there is
practically no hope of seeing a larger more improved version from anyone which still
surprises me to this day but we have the PL kit and there is no reason why it
shouldn't have accessories available to make it a more refined representation.

If anyone has any input, insight, or information please feel free to chime in on this subject, would be greatly appreciated.


fortress


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

fortress said:


> Recently while pulling out my classic Polar Lights Land of the Giants Spindrift spaceship
> I started my research process with interior and exterior information and noticed some
> real deficiencies with the kit, now I know it's a child of the sixties and in this era there
> are a few aftermarket companies that provide alternatives to the inaccuracies, unfortunately
> ...


Cult used to carry quite a few accurizing sets for Spindrift, but I don't believe there was ever any etch. I believe it was Just an Illusion that did an accurate teardrop bubble for the kit, but don't quote me on that. There was also resin accurizing kits for the interior as well as the TSDS decal sheet set that is still available on several sites. I have most of those but it's all currently in storage and I can't easily access them. I'm sure somebody here will come up with more detailed info!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I have the JT Graphics decals for the stripes on the outside and the interior instrument panels.

Federation Models still sells them:

_Spindrift Decals
1:72 Scale
Instrument panels and stripes as well as some helpful instructions on accurizing your Spindrift. These decals were created by Dana Huff and Jim James.

Item #JTG-PL04
$12.00 _

The decal sheet has "2002 Dana Huff" printed on it:










Then there's this set from TSDS which is very extensive:

http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/SPINDRIFT64.htm

If you want to replicate the slowly pulsing engine lights Tenacontrols just came out with a board for that:

http://tenacontrols.com/page42.html

Just an Illusion sells an accurate teardrop shaped upper dome for $5.95 plus shipping:

http://www.just-an-illusion.biz/Spindrift_Dome/p2090545_10805760.aspx

I have not seen any photo-etch sets offered for this kit though.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wasn't there a photo-etch set of grids for the 'intakes' and 'exhaust' ? Or was that for the Moebius 1/128 kit?


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Steve H said:


> Wasn't there a photo-etch set of grids for the 'intakes' and 'exhaust' ? Or was that for the Moebius 1/128 kit?


For the Moebius kit from Paragrafix I believe and still available...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RB said:


> For the Moebius kit from Paragrafix I believe and still available...


Yes. I was tempted to get those when I built the wee Moebius kit. I ended up just drilling the grills out with a pinvise.










I really love my little Spindrift. It's much more accurate to the filming miniature than the larger Polar Lights kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

My input......Find the 1/35 Lunar kit or two and MAKE IT SO number one!

Here is mien! 

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00034.html


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> My input......Find the 1/35 Lunar kit or two and MAKE IT SO number one!
> 
> Here is mien!
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00034.html


Great job and that's no "fluke".


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:thumbsup:THANKS TREK! ...Wow...nice job on the mini!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

* I still absolutely love The Aurora /PL Spindrift..with a bit of work, for most of us Modellers, it can be made fairly accurate..no kit is 100% perfect anyway..


Z*


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Zathros said:


> * I still absolutely love The Aurora /PL Spindrift..with a bit of work, for most of us Modellers, it can be made fairly accurate..no kit is 100% perfect anyway..
> 
> 
> Z*


Agreed Zathros I am with you there! JAI has some really nice aftermarket
parts which do help the kit quite a bit but there is the matter of cockpit and 
rear passanger section apparently there were two upgrade kits for the these
inaccuracies but little is known of the manufacturer and how to contact them
or where to get them?

fortress


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Not to stray OT but does anyone know if Just-An-Illuison is still in business? I sent them an email and have gotten no reply. I want to purchase the Spindrift dome from them but want to pay by money order and all I see is Pay Pal as the payment option on the site.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

The JAI site is right here:


www.just-an-illusion.biz/ 


and it looks like they still sell the dome, resin grills, and lightable resin back bulkhead. 


I'll be getting into my storage unit this week and I'll see if I can find my Spindrift upgrade box. It has the two cockpit/passenger compartment upgrade sets in it. I'll try and get some pics and the manufacturer names.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Can't sleep and of course it pops into mind. Trylon Productions did the cockpit and passenger upgrade sets, although searching just now turned up parts from something called Little Bits of Plastic. There's still a thread here that shows the cockpit parts in a build. Search for "Polar Lights Spindrift" and it should pop up...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> Not to stray OT but does anyone know if Just-An-Illuison is still in business? I sent them an email and have gotten no reply. I want to purchase the Spindrift dome from them but want to pay by money order and all I see is Pay Pal as the payment option on the site.


Got a reply and he does accept money orders so I will at least be ordering the dome from him.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> Not to stray OT but does anyone know if Just-An-Illuison is still in business? I sent them an email and have gotten no reply. I want to purchase the Spindrift dome from them but want to pay by money order and all I see is Pay Pal as the payment option on the site.


Got a reply and he does accept money orders so I will at least be ordering the dome from him.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> Agreed Zathros I am with you there! JAI has some really nice aftermarket
> parts which do help the kit quite a bit but there is the matter of cockpit and
> rear passanger section apparently there were two upgrade kits for the these
> inaccuracies but little is known of the manufacturer and how to contact them
> ...


 if anyone knows of a good place where I could pick up these kits up I would greatly appreciate it also if some someone has the kits in their private collection and are willing to sell them I would be interested please PM for sales.


fortress


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the vacuformed teardrop dome from JAI and the resin cockpit/passenger cabin parts from Trylon-- as well as the TSDS decal sheet. I also have 2 full PL Spindrift kits to work from. I plan on getting lights from modeltrainsoftware.com for the engine grill lights. They have easy, pre-resisted blinker LEDs that can run off of hearing aid "pill" batteries. These include on/off switches attached. No soldering.

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> I have the vacuformed teardrop dome from JAI and the resin cockpit/passenger cabin parts from Trylon-- as well as the TSDS decal sheet. I also have 2 full PL Spindrift kits to work from. I plan on getting lights from modeltrainsoftware.com for the engine grill lights. They have easy, pre-resisted blinker LEDs that can run off of hearing aid "pill" batteries. These include on/off switches attached. No soldering.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html


I sent you a PM.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to contact the manufactures of the 
Spindrift Passenger compartment and the cockpit upgrade aftermarket kits
according to Starship Modeler who use to carry them they we not a big seller
therefore they don't even want to talk about it.

Need help!

fortress


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Fortress, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

RB said:


> Fortress, I've sent you a PM.


I'm looking for the same aftermarket interior detail set. Can you PM me too?


----------

